# No more payments!!!



## Miles_1 (Jul 26, 2004)

Soupcan325i said:


> With interest rates as low as they are, I really don't know if paying cash for a car makes sense (opportunity cost of other investments). It does feel good to be out of debt...but at what price?


I agree. I just bought my 330i at 2.9% interest for 36 months with $2000 down, financed through BMW Financial. Meanwhile, I'm putting away about $2200 a month in various investment vehicles that are averaging around 9% annualized returns over the past 5 years. So, paying cash would have been a stupid financial decision for me.


----------

